

Credit Card Hackers Visit Hotels All Too Often  - cwan
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Credit-Card-Hackers-Visit-nytimes-3300094848.html?x=0

======
byoung2
Here's a really low-tech way to steal credit card info while at a hotel:

Use a lobby phone to call up to a room. Say you're from the front desk, and
there was an error in billing and you need to verify the credit card info.
9/10 people will voluntarily hand over a card number, expiration date, and
CVV2 number without hesitation. Offer complimentary room service to seal the
deal.

~~~
troygoode
The complimentary room service thing is probably a poor choice, as the people
you conned will likely call the front desk when it doesn't arrive, realize
something is up, and cancel the card.

~~~
byoung2
Usually when the hotel offers room service (legitimately), the guest has to
call and place an order, and it is usually credited at checkout. That gives
you 3 days lead time on average.

